# Grand Theft Auto 5 reaches worldwide retail sales of more than $1 billion in three days



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Grand Theft Auto 5 reaches worldwide retail sales of more than $1 billion in three days*

Take-Two today announced that Grand Theft Auto 5 has achieved worldwide retail sales of more than $1 billion during its first three days on sale. 










This is according to internal estimates from the company.

“We believe this marks the fastest that any entertainment property, including video games and feature films, has reached this significant milestone,” said Strauss Zelnick, Chairman and CEO of Take-Two.

“Grand Theft Auto is a cultural phenomenon and Rockstar Games continues to redefine what can be achieved in interactive entertainment. We are incredibly proud of the extraordinary critical and commercial response to Grand Theft Auto 5.”

Released on September 17, GTA 5 first day sales hit $800 million, according to Take Two’s internal estimates and the game holds the record for biggest UK games launch by moving 1.57 million units in 24 hours.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow, $1 Billion in sales. That is incredible. 

When I get the Play Station 4 later this holiday season, this will be one game worth getting. 

The trailer looks very impressive. I am sure the game is.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

There is an interesting article in kotaku in regards to parents who buy the M rated game for their very small kids. 

The game is rated M due to heavy violence, language and other things small kids should not be exposed to.

I suspect most parents have no clue and only buy it since junior wants to play it. Any thoughts?


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

JJJ, That link was a good read ty for sharing!

My wife and I bought this game as a birthday present for my youngest son (he turned twenty in Aug.) and the adult content in GTA V is definitely mind blowing and probably not everyone's cup of tea but I can honestly say I love it. I went with him to the midnight release and I believe I was one of the oldest in line but happy to report I didn't see anyone under maybe the age of 16 or 17. Unlike when I've gone to other midnight releases, like Halo or COD where I remember seeing kids as young as 7 or 8 waiting inline with their parents on a school night. 

Being able to do all the things society looks down on over and over again, road ragging on bad drivers, hitting the clubs or picking up hookers for a little strange and as the name implies taking anything you desire along with so many other things w/o the risk of divorce/death or going to prison forever is just what the doctor ordered for me.

Open at your own risk' you've been warned!

*Spoiler* 



*Easter Eggs *


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I will get this game. I am over 40 so no issues. 

However, I will keep the game hidden and locked since I have small kids and will not play the game while they are around.. :nono:

Thanks for the Easter Eggs. It will take me some time to get to playing since kids can't be around but hey, that is what parenthood is about.. sacrifice! lddude:


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

tripplej said:


> However, I will keep the game hidden and locked since I have small kids and will not play the game while they are around.. :nono:


:clap::T



tripplej said:


> Thanks for the Easter Eggs.


:wave: My pleasure!


----------

